# R35 gtr rear upgraded 102mm exhaust system: not too loud



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

After a cheap second hand exhaust
If comes with tips then great
If not then I Hope DBA tips will fit into the end pipes

If titanium a bonus but hit me with what you got

Just need rear section as have y pipe and downpipes


----------

